
Security Testing Challenge - redghost
Computer Simulation of Information Security Testing Challenge
======
redghost
Computer Simulation of Information Security Testing Challenge

Introductions:

Computer simulation of information security testing is an invitation challenge
and host by China Security Operations Computer. The challenge is to test the
computer information security in our computer product. China security
operations computer has double mainframe computer with two operation systems.
The extranet MAC address is 0C-5B-8F-27-9A-64, and the intranet MAC address is
9C-54-CA-96-8F-71. Also, the extranet is on and connect internet. All of
mainframes use Microsoft windows 7 profession operation system. All of IP
addresses are dynamic. Double mainframe computer set up web server during the
match and binding fixed domain name www.zssoc.com. The IP address of the web
server is the host’s IP address.

How to challenge: (Rules and Format)

First, challengers can sign up at website: zssoc.com

Second, challengers can invade the extranet.

Third, challengers continued invade the intranet.

Finally, challengers must put the personal information in challenge folder of
D disk.

In addition, challengers has to get all hacking records with screenshot and
send all screenshots to email:tiaozhansai@izsgj.com

The challenge has several parts in different time. And each part has one
winner due to the time of sending email order. After the first part, every
part will be more difficult than previous part. When each part finished, the
mainframe will fix the bug and start on a new part.

Comments :( Important)

1\. After challengers’ successes invade the intranet and put the personal
information or resume into D disk, challengers has to send the email to china
security operations computer. Email address: tiaozhansai@izsgj.com

2\. Challengers must keep the way of hacking and do not public on internet and
do not use other successful ways.

3\. Challengers can use any hacking technical way to hack into computer and
get the information.

4\. During the challenge match, china security operation computer will
maintain the mainframe.

5\. Double mainframe computers used to match the domain name binding constant
dynamic change the setting of the IP address on a regular basis, so the
challengers every time try to invade it need to login to this site first
analyze the actual IP address before you can determine the current network
address. Challenger can log on to www.zssoc.com or zssoc.com at any time to
view the rules of the invading match and resolution in the host IP of the
website (www.zssoc.com) tries to challenge it.

6\. All rights reserved.

Prizes:

Challenge winning: RMB ￥5000(Chinese currency) and certificate of honor

